# Help - Mohawk water pump Problems



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi, just pulled up on Oxford Services. Tried to use water but none coming out of tap.

Pump is running but no water. Don't know if its generating enough pressure. No apparent leeks. Water tank is full. Everywhere closed as it's 1830hrs. Just on the way to France for the new Mohawk's first trip.

Any ideas?

Mike


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Have you checked around to make sure you havent got a cupboard full of water from a disconnected pipe ??? was it working when you picked the van up ???


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

G7UXG said:


> Hi, just pulled up on Oxford Services. Tried to use water but none coming out of tap.


Since it's new, has it ever worked? Also, did you run out and have just filled up? Maybe there's air in the pipes, which need it running for a minute or so to bleed out.

Gerald


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

No apparent water leaks. I unscrewed the outlet from the pump and switched the pump on. No water appeared. The tank is full -at least 75%.

I took the inlet to the pum off and the pipe was dry, so I think that the pump is not sucking hard enough to raise the water. There is not a break in the pipe between the tank and the pump. There are two blue pipes hanging from the tank but they are short and hang from the top of the tank, one each side.

The pump has worked on a number of occasions. Spent three single nights out in the van and all was well.

I think I'll have to get to Freeborn Motorhomes in Surrey for the morning, and hope they will help. It means I'll miss my 0720 train but I'll sort that out later.

Don't want to go back to North Wales (Threeways at Abergele) right now cause that's a long journey to get there and back to Folkstone.

Hope Freeborn will help.

Mike


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi, if the pump just runs and runs when you open a tap and doesnt shut off suspect an airlock. try going round the van opening all the taps you have one at a time. start in the shower and then the wash basin then flush the loo, after go to the kitchen sink and have a go there. repeat until you get all the air out of the system IF its an airlock. hope you get it sorted sean


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Can you run a pipe from the inlet of the pump into another container like bowl or mug with water in it to see if its picking up water...just to eliminate a blockage from the tank ????


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Haven't got a length of pipe or any fittings available to try that.

Pump does seem to create pressure when you put your finger over a tap. The pipe from the tank to the pump seems OK. I assume that there is nothing actually inside the tank to go wrong and that the pick up pipe just sits in the bottom of the tank.

Doesn't seem to suck water from the tank to the pump though!


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't suppose you can get at the electrical connections for the pump can you? If you can could you reverse them? That way it might blow out a blockage if it's between the pump and tank.


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Ched999uk, thanks for the tip. Hadn't thought of that. Tried it and left the motor running for a few minutes but it didn't work.

Can't think of anything else to do, and now it's dark. Should be at Folkstone by now but instead we're near Freeborn Motorhomes. Just hope they can help.

Oh well, looks like we'll be missing the train.


----------



## knothobber (Oct 17, 2006)

Two possibilities :-

1) Your pump may have lost its' prime. I recently had issues with my pump which required its' removal & replacement. On testing, although the pump is described as self priming, & being given plenty of time to do so, it would not deliver water. I had to assist the pump by attaching a short piece of hose over the sink tap & sucking. Took a minute or so, but water eventually came through. If you can get your mouth over one of your taps, or perhaps remove your shower head, it's worth a go.

2) Unlikely, but one of the non-return valves in the pump chamber may be sticking. If you have access, remove the delivery pipe from the pump head & fill the chamber with water. Needless to say, the delivery pipe should be refitted prior to testing!!!
Hope this helps,
Regards,
Trevor.


----------



## knothobber (Oct 17, 2006)

Two possibilities :-

1) Your pump may have lost its' prime. I recently had issues with my pump which required its' removal & replacement. On testing, although the pump is described as self priming, & being given plenty of time to do so, it would not deliver water. I had to assist the pump by attaching a short piece of hose over the sink tap & sucking. Took a minute or so, but water eventually came through. If you can get your mouth over one of your taps, or perhaps remove your shower head, it's worth a go.

2) Unlikely, but one of the non-return valves in the pump chamber may be sticking. If you have access, remove the delivery pipe from the pump head & fill the chamber with water. Needless to say, the delivery pipe should be refitted prior to testing!!!
Hope this helps,
Regards,
Trevor.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi G7UXG,

Check the pump filter housing is tight, which could be pulling in air.
Worth a quick check as I had this when I first got my van.

sennen523.


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi All,

Well, we camped at Guildford Rugby Club overnight on Friday 3rd, opposite Freeborn Motorhomes.

Saturday morning, Adrian at Freeborn was VERY helpful (thanks to Adrian and Freeborn). Tried a new water pump and that didn't work. As suggested by one poster we took the water pipe off the tank, unthreaded it from over the chassis and dropped it into a bucket of water. Hey Presto; everything worked perfectly. It seems that there is a problem withbthe pick up from the tank, which neither I nor Freeborn had the time or facilities to sort out on Saturday morning.

What should I do? Go home or make do?
Well, we decided to do the obvious; make do. Adrian supplied me a piece of pipe to extend the existing pipe so that I could drop it into a container of water and run the system from that. We got to Eurotunnel at 1430hrs, having missed our booked departure at 0730hrs. Checked in. No extra charge. Fantastic. The day was getting better.

We've been working for a nearly a week now by keeping the main tank topped up and just draining water off into a 10 litre container as and when required to run the water system. Not ideal on a 4 week old van but it works. We're usingna separate water container for drinking water.

What could have gone wrong with the system? Not knowing what is inside the tank, I don't yet know but I'm sure it'll be a simple problem, like a pipe not connected or something daft. 

As i write this we're now having a lovely time on a stellplatz in a vineyard in Ernst in the Mosel Valley.

I'm sure the water problem will soon be sorted out when we get home. Thanks to all who responded with suggestions. I'll post again when I know what the problem is/was.

I did think that I may crawl underneath the van at some time during my holiday but, to be honest, we're coping with the water situation as it is so we'll leave it to the dealer to sort out when we get home.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Glad to hear you were able to go on your trip. Well done. Have fun.


----------



## Jimbttaylor (Nov 19, 2008)

*Auto Trail Mohawk*

I assume your motor home is now fixed.
This exact same fault happen to our Mohawk.

The fault was the pick-up pipe in the tank falling off.

We now have the control panel reporting water level low even though the tank is above 25%. This is intermittent and power cycling the panel some times clears the fault.

And to think Auto-trail is one of the better quality vehicles- NOT!!


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Jimbttaylor

Yes, my Mohawk is now fixed and it was the pick-up pipe that had fallen off inside the tank. When my dealer contacted Autotrail they apparently responded by saying something like, "Oh, we thought we'd fixed that problem.'

It's apparent that they haven't. I'm guessing that all it really needs is some sort of plastic clip to hold it in place.

Can't really complain too much about my motorhome. I haven't had many other problems with it. The locking cap at the fresh water filler point is rubbish. Usually it won't lock. That seems to be quite a common problem with all makes of motorhome so I'm told. I'm struggling to think of any other real problems

All round I'm very happy with mine. Off on another European trip tomorrow, probably down to Lake Garda.


----------



## hayixer (May 28, 2009)

Morning, it sounds like i have the same problem, can anyone tell me how this problem was fixed ? a pipe falling off inside the water tank  sounds like a big to impossible job to fix by myself, can anybody please advise ?

Bob.


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Bob,

It wasn't a big job, although I didn't do it it myself because the motorhome was brand new. There is (on mine) a removable inspection cover on the bottom of the tank apparently, so the detached pipe is easily recovered. The unit on the top of the tank where the outlet pipe connects is a bit awkward to get to but not too bad, so it's just a case of recovering the pipe and then removing the unit from the top and re-attaching the pipe more securely than Autotrail did!

There is a plastic cover that has to be removed before you can actually see the bottom of the tank. All in all, not as bad as it sounds.

Seems to be quite a common problem on Autotrails. My dealer, at Autotrail's suggestion, secured mine by drilling the pipe and mount and securing it with two small stainless steel screws. Not too sure why Autotrail couldn't just put a plastic clip of some sort on the pipe at the build stage.

Not had any problem with it since then.

Mike


----------



## hayixer (May 28, 2009)

Morning Mike,
thankyou very much for the swift reply. Right hear i go a quick scramble under the van to see what i can make of it all, thanks again Mike,

Bob.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Gosh I hope Auto-Trail have fixed this issue on my new Mohawk!

I have yet to fill up with water since draining down for the winter. Better do it soon I guess to see if all is working!

Something simple like that should have been sorted during the manufacturer and is poor quality control.

A good firm such as Auto - Trail shouldn't be letting themselves down like this!


----------

